# Day Six arrows



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

I have been shooting them a while now and really like them. I have found the tolerances on both the shafts and the SS Insert/Outsert to be excellent. They go together very easily with no sanding or adjusting at all. I like having the piece of mind with the thicker wall stock thickness after having another carbon mfg's arrow blow-up on me upon release. 

I use the .500's out of my target bows and the .400's out of my hunting bow. I have not put any through an animal yet, but they have all taken some bumps and bruises on the 3D courses. I like that they come right with the insert/outsert options so you don't have to order shafts from one place and then components from another place. Well, to get quality components anyway.

Hope this helps...


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Fall!


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello, I have done piles of torture testing with arrows. I have not found a complete arrow system to be as tough as the complete Day Six system.
I don’t know if anywhere in the world where you can buy a shaft that is as thick walled as them, the component system is amazing and I’ve shot them into steel, concrete, chains, logs, trees, rocks. I have not broke one arrow yet and only have bent one 50 grain centric outsert.

I run a 31.25” total arrow length 350 spine day six arrow with 50 grain centric with 200 grain heads. (Evo Xl) I am shooting 48 lbs at 29”.

The only close second out of grizzly stick and the others you mentioned would be the black eagle deep impacts with ethics 115 grain component system, or the Sirius Apollo’s .204 with the ethics system.

Day Six is by far the best bang for the buck when it comes to getting a bullet proof shaft with Bullet proof components all in one for the price. Plus the AAE IP-4 nocks are some of the best every made for a .165 diameter shaft.
I am not paid or sponsored by them I just believe they are the best of if the best.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

trad_hunter said:


> Hello, I have done piles of torture testing with arrows. I have not found a complete arrow system to be as tough as the complete Day Six system.
> I don’t know if anywhere in the world where you can buy a shaft that is as thick walled as them, the component system is amazing and I’ve shot them into steel, concrete, chains, logs, trees, rocks. I have not broke one arrow yet and only have bent one 50 grain centric outsert.
> 
> I run a 31.25” total arrow length 350 spine day six arrow with 50 grain centric with 200 grain heads. (Evo Xl) I am shooting 48 lbs at 29”.
> ...


Great info, TH! Thank you!


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Great info, TH! Thank you!


You are very welcome!


----------



## anthonyray (Jun 26, 2019)

Day Six arrows are a heavy high gpi shaft to start with. They are a tough shaft, but only as good as the componets. 
There isn't anything great about them. Compare them to other heavy gpi shafts and you'd see no difference. After shooting the Victory Xtorsion shafts for a while now, the Xtorsions have proven to be a tougher better built shat then the Day Six shafts.
Grizzly Stiks aren't a high, thick walled shaft like the Day Six, Victory Archery Xtorsion, or even the Carbon Trad. 
The Grizzly Stik is a .204 diameter shaft that is wrapped on one end to make the taper, not a true tapered shaft like the original Grizzly Stik or the Arrow Dynamics shafts.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks, Anthony. Can you expand on what specifically makes the Xtorsion a better build arrow? Is it the stainless steel cores? The Day Six have straightens tolerances of .001, so that's as good as arrows come. The Day Six collars and inserts appear to a solid design, similar to Ethics Archery collars and inserts. So, I just want to know, from your experience, what makes Xtorsion a better arrow? I appreciate your input.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Thanks, Anthony. Can you expand on what specifically makes the Xtorsion a better build arrow? Is it the stainless steel cores? The Day Six have straightens tolerances of .001, so that's as good as arrows come. The Day Six collars and inserts appear to a solid design, similar to Ethics Archery collars and inserts. So, I just want to know, from your experience, what makes Xtorsion a better arrow? I appreciate your input.


You will not find a tougher solid carbon shaft then the day six arrow, I wish I had all the time to explain the difference in the actual build process.
Victory arrows are a wrapped carbon shaft on a smooth mandrel with the shaft stopping at the same exact spot on the actual carbon, meaning with all victory arrows you get a high and a low spine side. This is not the case with Day Six Arrows.

Day six arrows have a thicker wall, using more carbon, and a even spine. On the mandrel as the carbon fiber fabric is being rolled around it each piece stops at a different time, this creates a consistent and smoother spine throughout the entire shaft and eliminates the need for nock tuning.
The victory shaft is not as thick walled or as consistently wrapped as the day six. Also the victory factory components and nocks are no where near as tough as the Day Six. Victory actually builds grizzly stick arrows for them.

I will agree both arrows are very good arrows, however the Day Six is a superior arrow followed by the Sirius Apollo’s .204 shaft if you want to set up a medium micro shaft. As far as .165 diameter shafts go you are going to have a super super hard time beating the quality of a day six arrow and the factory components that come with them. Attaching a picture for reference below of wall thickness of a high end daughter after raced over arrow beside a day six. Day Six is on the left make sure you zoom in to see it.


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks a bunch, TH. The Day Six arrows clearly have a thicker wall than the opposing arrow shown. Thanks for take the time to explain the details. I think I will be purchasing the D.S. arrows in the future.


----------



## trad_hunter (Sep 5, 2020)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Thanks a bunch, TH. The Day Six arrows clearly have a thicker wall than the opposing arrow shown. Thanks for take the time to explain the details. I think I will be purchasing the D.S. arrows in the future.


I bet you will not regret that. Google Garett Weaver with on point he has an amazing video on YouTube showing the best way to install the components. If you have any questions feel free to reach out to me.


----------

